
The Friendly Orange Glow: The Untold Story of the PLATO System - brianstorms
http://friendlyorangeglow.com
======
brianstorms
Y Combinator founders might find this new book interesting. Well, most Hacker
News readers will probably find it interesting. If you are remotely curious
about a very wide-ranging computer history that you will never heard about in
Silicon Valley, check it out.

